# What's It All About.... Betty?



## Betty Boop (Apr 15, 2022)

I will be coming up on my 80th birthday next month and for me it has been about staying happy and living my life the best that I can. 

I have had many people in my life that have given me a happy life including my late grandparents, late parents, late husband, my son, my granddaughter and my son in law, and my great granddaughter. These few people have shaped, molded my life to what it has become over the many years I have lived on the earth.

Let's start with my parents. My parents were the products of the depression era and they knew what the meaning of a good work ethic and saving your pennies meant and also not wasting. They taught me so much, gave me faith in what to believe in, and showed me what love was. 

My grandparents, each of my grandparents were a bit different.  My grandmother on my mom's side was the loving, playful always babysitting me grandmother. My grandfather on my mom's side was a very hard worker and he seemed to know everything. He was larger than life. On my father's side, my grandmother was more the practical grandma. She was the one that would have me over to teach me to sew, knit, help with her garden, and cook. To this day this is why I love gardening. My dad's father was an outdoors type of guy who loved fishing. He even took me a few times which I have to say was not my favorite of things. 

What can I say about my husband. I met him while sitting in a field with a group of friends at college. I couldn't take my eyes off of him. Our first meeting wasn't much at all as we may have said just a few words to one another, but I believe that lit a spark. We kept seeing each other around campus and eventually he asked me if I wanted to have lunch and that is what started it all off. We both graduated in 1964 and were married the following year. We were married until his passing in 2018. 

The blessing that my husband and I brought into this world was our son in the year of 1967. He is a funny, energetic, kind, and hard working young man. As a youngster he always kept me on my toes, but as he grew he was a pretty good boy who stayed out of trouble most of the time. He went away to college back to my old stomping grounds where I grew up in Washington State and just like mom stayed there after graduating to raise his family.

His family included my granddaughter. When she was born in 1996 my heart was so overjoyed. The hard part was she was all the way across the country. My husband and I made trips out there to see my son and his family which was great, but I still lost time with seeing my granddaughter as a little one. My granddaughter as she grew decided to attend a college that her grandmother and grandfather attended a very long time before. This made me so happy. She now lives less than 30 minutes away from me. I have made up so much time that I have missed when she was little now that she is closer.

My granddaughter is married and she just recently brought into this world my great granddaughter who recently turned 2 years old. I told you how my heart was overjoyed when my granddaughter was born well it happened again. I love spending time with my great granddaughter. Taking her to the park, reading to her, and just playing with toys with her. She is simply a joy. 

My life has been blessed and it has been blessed because of the many people in my life. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2022)

Your first Diary entry made me smile from beginning to end because it shows your priority in life is all about Love for your Family and even though I can't see you I can feel your warm happy glow. Great way to start my morning. Thank you.


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 15, 2022)

Lara said:


> Your first Diary entry made me smile from beginning to end because it shows your priority in life is all about Love for your Family and even though I can't see you I can feel your warm happy glow. Great way to start my morning. Thank you.


My family is my everything.


----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2022)

Betty Boop said:


> My family is my everything.


Me too


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 15, 2022)

Betty Boop said:


> I will be coming up on my 80th birthday next month and for me it has been about staying happy and living my life the best that I can.
> 
> I have had many people in my life that have given me a happy life including my late grandparents, late parents, late husband, my son, my granddaughter and my son in law, and my great granddaughter. These few people have shaped, molded my life to what it has become over the many years I have lived on the earth.
> 
> ...


Great report.  A real contrast to some of the folks that complain and complain how life has been unfair to them.  Thanks, for the "breath of fresh air."


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 15, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Great report.  A real contrast to some of the folks that complain and complain how life has been unfair to them.  Thanks, for the "breath of fresh air."


My parents and grandparents always told me life is what you make of it. I tried all my life to make it a happy life. I succeeded most of the time. Sure there were times that brought me down like losing loved ones and that is all part of life. I just try and focus on the positive as much as I can , especially at the age I am now.


----------

